# What's Your Favorite Fluff Quote?



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

What's your favorite quote and why?

Mine is:



Kargos Bloodspitter said:


> Though the gates that stand between the mortal world
> and the immortal Realm of Chaos are now closed to me,
> still I would rather die having glimpsed eternity
> than never to have stirred the cold furrow of mortal life.
> I embrace death without regret as I embraced life without fear.


I think that sums up Chaos at it's most badass. None of that whiny, we lost and we're emo garbage.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

theres some really good ones around, one that spoke to me the most was

"Curiosity begets knowledge, knowledge begets curiosity, only tzeentch satiates both"


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

MAIM KILL BURN!!
yeah, i run a lot of berzerkers


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

From IG codex:



> "Humies is all weak scum that deserve ta get stomped. 'Cept for One-Eye Yarrick. He knows how ter fight."
> -Warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka


Dumb quote but I've always liked that one.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I always liked Karamazov's quote that just reeks of Spanish Inquisition.

"A plea of innocence in my court is guilty of wasting my time. Guilty!"


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I always liked Karamazov's quote that just reeks of Spanish Inquisition.
> 
> "A plea of innocence in my court is guilty of wasting my time. Guilty!"


i used to have it on my signature. Truly great quote there. There are so many quote to choose from so I dont know to be honest where to begin.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine by a long way is "From the Darkness we strike, fast and lethal and by the time our foes can react, darkness there and nothing more". Sums up the Raven Guard for me


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

"the time for using the knife to remove this cancer is long gone. Bring forth the torch" I love that one for the Nids and I just can't resist:
"..."-Every single Necron


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

i have two

"Any cadian who can't field-strip his own lasgun by age ten was born on the wrong planet."-Anon, IG codex
and
"We've run into scorpians the size of battle tanks. Three men died from eyerot last week and I've sweated enough to fill a lake. Emperor help me. I love this place- it's just like home!"-Captian Rock, commenting on Varestus Prime, IG codex.


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lets get the frak out of here. - Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to contribute a quote from the Cain series here, from the start of a chapter in _The Traitor's Hand_:
'And then the prophet spake, "Frak this, for my faith is proof against your blasphemy."'


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I have several, so enjoy:

_If my Marines are ordered to serve alongside these tainted half-animals, they shall do so. But upon their return they shall be quarantined and purified by every means in our Apothecarion._ 
~Carab Culln, Red Scorpions Chapter on Ogryns 

_Listen closely Brothers, for my life's breath is all but spent. There shall come a time far from now when our chapter itself is dying, even as I am now dying. Then my children, I shall list'n for your call from whatever realms of death hold me, and come I shall no-matter what laws of life and death forbid. At the end I will be there. For the final battle. For the Wolftime._ 
~Leman Russ

_A fortress won't stop the Marines. But it may slow them down._
~Proverb

_The enemies of the Emperor fear many things. 
They fear discovery, defeat, despair and death. 
Yet there is one thing they fear above all others. 
They fear the wrath of the Space Marines!_
~Unknown

_They'll never get in. Even a chain fist wouldn't break down that barricade." 

A pale blue glow appeared in the corner.

"You'd think they'd try though. I mean, they're not even trying to get in." 

The glowing blue mist rapidly coalesced. The crunch of metal echoed from behind them 

"What was that?" 

The dark shape, now solid, raised an assault cannon and tore the two men apart in one fluid motion. A communicator cut through the static. 

++Teleportation complete. Targets terminated. Awaiting further instructions.++_ 

~Unknown

_The uniforms of the Imperial Guard are camouflaged in order to protect their wearers by hiding them from sight. 
The principle is that what the enemy cannot see he cannot kill. This is not the way of the Adeptus Astartes. A Space Marine’s armour is bright with heraldry that proclaims his devotion to his Chapter and the beloved Emperor of Mankind. Our principle is that what the enemy can see, he will soon learn to fear…_~Chaplain Aston, 10th Company, Fire Hawks Chapter 

_Camouflage is the colour of fear... I have no need to hide from my foes... I have no fear of death. My colours I wear openly, they proclaim louder than any words, "I am proud to live - I am proud to die"._
~Commander Carab Culln, Red Scorpions

_You will fight in the streets, and in the habs! You will fight for the enemy's death, not your own lives! You will fight and you will drive this alien filth from the Emperor's city. You will do these things, or you will face my wrath._
~Captain Denon of the Salamanders' 2nd Company

_Give me a hundred Space Marines. Or failing that give me a thousand other troops._
~Attributed to Primarch Rogal Dorn

_They shall be my finest warriors, these men who give of themselves to me. Like clay I shall mould them, and in the furnace of war forge them. They will be of iron will and steely muscle. In great armour shall I clad them and with the mightiest guns will they be armed. They will be untouched by plague or disease, no sickness will blight them. They will have tactics, strategies and machines so that no foe can best them in battle. They are my bulwark against the Terror. They are the Defenders of Humanity. They are my Space Marines and they shall know no fear._
~The Emperor of Mankind, on the Creation of the Space Marines

_As our bodies are armoured with Adamantium, our souls are protected with our loyalty. As our bolters are charged with death for the Emperor's enemies, our thoughts are charged with wisdom. As our ranks advance, so does our devotion, for are we not Space Marines? Are we not the chosen of the Emperor, his loyal servants unto death?_
~Chaplain Fergas Nils - An address to the defenders of Portrein 

_All of creation suffers, young ones. Only in accepting our own mortality can we make a difference. Only in bearing the burden of our failures can we find the strength to go on. Only in detachment from glory, or honour, or jealousy... from life itself can we hope to spare others from grief. 
We are Doom Eagles. And we are dead already._
~ Librarian Secundus Thryn of the Doom Eagles

_I can pulp your flesh and snap your bones in less than a second, and without so much as lifting a finger. What is the power of technology compared to that?_
~ Chief Librarian Vel'cona of the Salamanders

_Statistically, you will almost certainly die when assaulting a well-maintained fortress with a competent commander. You must strive to make your death useful._
~Training Manual, Penal Legion, Suicide Bomb Squads 

_Enemies of the Imperium, hear me. You have come here to die. The Immortal Emperor is with us and we are invincible. His soldiers will strike you down. His war machines will crush you under their treads. His mighty guns will bring the very sky crashing down upon you. You cannot win. The Emperor has given us his greatest weapon to wield. So make yourselves ready. We are the First Kronus Regiment, and today is our Victory Day._
~General Lukas Alexander's address to enemy forces in Victory Bay 

_I have at my command an entire battle group of the Imperial Guard. Fifty regiments, including specialized drop troops, stealthers, mechanized formations, armored companies, combat engineers and mobile artillery. Over half a million fighting men and thirty thousand tanks and artillery pieces are mine to command. Emperor show mercy to the fool that stands against me, for I shall not._
~Warmaster Demetrius, at the outset of the Salonika Crusade, 733.M38

_Ogryns. If we time it just right, the Eldar will all be going "What the..." just when what's left of the Company breaks cover over here and piles into them. No spreading out, no fancy stuff, just smash through. Let's see how those degenerate sophisticates handle a healthy dose of pure unreasoning violence._
~Commander Fleyitch 

_Titans? They're just like anything else. The bigger they are, the harder they fall._
~Captain Miklos Furnow, Hydrae 15th Guard Regiment

_I have seen war in all its forms. I have seen feral world savages braining each other with stones, and I have monitored the death of a whole planet at the hands of a virus bomb. I have seen Space Marines drop to certain death, and win. I have seen Titans crush whole platoons underfoot. But there is no more stirring sight in war than the charge of massed cavalry._
~ Dravin Gratz, 14th Tharinga Regiment, Imperial Guard 

_What is the strongest weapon of mankind? The god-machines of the Adeptus Mechanicus? No! The Astartes Legions? No! The tank? The lasgun? The fist? Not at all! Courage and courage alone stands above them all!_
~Lord Commander Solar Macharius

_I hate last stands, there's never time to practise them._
~Major Elim Rawne

And, Finally:

_Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?_
~Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt

Yes, Most of them are from the Space Marine and Imperial Guard Lexicanum.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Unkown Commisar:
"Who ever said know thy enemy sounds like an unqestionable heretic."
Lastwords before Commisar___ was killed by a spy in his retinue.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

"er boss...these spotz on da side of da trukk don't klean eazy..." - unknown ork on tau markerlights 

"repent, for tomorrow you die" - dark angels


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

another quote I like that I thought I'd throw in here that I just remembered:



> "We're the Death Korp of Krieg, son. Did you think that was just a pretty name? We never retreat. We fight and we die, that's the Krieg way."
> -LT Konarski


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You are not immortal, Flesh thing!

-unnamed necron immortal


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"Blood for the Blood god!" - any bezerker

"let the galaxy burn!" - unknown

"Destroy for the sake of destruction
kill for the sake of killing" - unknown

"I am the Fury!" - me :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

'Observe the debris, the pleasant lack of incoming fire, and the arses of many enemies fleeing for safety.' Colm Corbec, Tanith First-and-Only.

We’ve been stacked orbital for the last sixteen hours, then we got the word to go to landers, for which everyone gave thanks. So, we’re on the way down and the word comes up there’s an attack and we gotta abort the drop. Feth that I say, “sides it was too late for going back, if you know what I mean. We spied the LZ from way up, then we spied the feth-storm—”
“The what?”
“The shooty-shooty. Friends in trouble, says I, so we wriggle out of the pattern and fall in where, as it might be, we could be most advantageous." - Colm Corbec, Tanith First-and-Only

Midnight


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

"Take care, lest your protests grow tiresome. I have asked for so little! Anyone would think that I have asked you to sacrifice yourselves and your sons! And yet, in Slaanesh's boundless and pleasing mercy, I have asked only for your daughters. Surely you would not deny me my small enjoyments?"
- Tyrell, Renegade Lord of Arden IX
_(Realm of Chaos: The Lost and the Damned)_


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

"We bring only death, and leave only carrion. It is a message even a Human can understand."
-Requiel of the Sons of Fuegan 
(Codex: Eldar)


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

I was there the day Horus killed the Emperor.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

"You are no Immortal, flesh thing." 

A Necron Immortal after being battered and having it's hand chopped off by one of the Ultramarines in Fall of Damnos, shortly before he beat said Marine to death with his _frickin' wrist stump._


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Curse you C'tan Chimera that was mine!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"There are no miracles. There are only men."_

- Saint Sabbat Beati

_"It seems the High Lords of Terra approve of the work we`ve done together. We`ve been given our crusade... The Sabbat Worlds!_

- Warmaster Slaydo

_"The palace will be ours sir, but for a few thousand lives."_ 

_"Start with mine!"_

- Warmaster Slaydo, replying to Colonel Helmud during the final stages of the Balhaut invasion. 

_"The material actions and achievements of a man`s lifetime will never match the ambitions of his dreams, but a man must still allow himself to dream of the most daring and audacious goals. If he sets modest limits to his dreams, he hobbles the prospects of what he will achieve in life, before he has even begun."_

- Warmaster Slaydo

_"In this dark place, in this dark hour, we will stand against the enemies of the Emperor. And they will know that not even here on this desecrated infernal rock will we suffer the existence of the heretic. Not now. Not ever."_

- Gabriel Angelos, Captain of the Blood Ravens 3rd Company, Hero of Tartarus, Bane of the Black Legion, Servant of the Emperor.

+ All the ones listed by Bane_Of_Kings.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

"One more day on Miral! One more day for Rogal Dorn!"


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

"What is the strongest weapon of mankind? The god-machines of the Adeptus Mechanicus? No! The Astartes Legions? No! The tank? The lasgun? The fist? Not at all! Courage and courage alone stands above them all!" (Yes, this is my signature at the time of writing)


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Give me a hundred Space Marines. Or failing that give me a thousand other troops._
> ~Attributed to Primarch Rogal Dorn


 This one right here... :victory:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Even though I don't play Word Bearers, I like this quote:

"Cast down the idols! Destroy the temples! Slay the priests! Show these fools that they worship nothing more than a rotting corpse!"

really captures their hate towards the Imperial Cult doesn't it :grin:.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

"Horus was weak. Horus was a fool. He had the whole galaxy within his grasp and he let it slip away!" -Abbadon The Despoiler

It helps paint Abbadon as the badass he is, rather than the failure too many people think he is


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

"I'd check my instruments if I were you. No-one in his right mind would lay a minefield in a place like..."

Last words of Imperial Guard Captain Forgus Merd.

If I was ever in war, that's something that I'd say.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Mundungu said:


> "Horus was weak. Horus was a fool. He had the whole galaxy within his grasp and he let it slip away!" -Abbadon The Despoiler
> 
> It helps paint Abbadon as the badass he is, rather than the failure too many people think he is


This quote always makes me question his capabilities as a commander/tactician because he doubted Horus, a Primarch... no _the _Primarch of Primarchs, and thinks he could have done better in those circumstances against the Emperor. 

Yeah...

He probably got pissed off Horus didn't mention him in his will or something.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the bit in one of the short stories in hero of the imperium when Cain shoots the women who comes back as a daemon later and says i like blondes or something like that, made me laugh when i read it


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

"_More._"

First Captain Calas Typhon immediately after the Destroyer Hive had first passed into him and begun his transformation into Typhus, Herald of Nurgle.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

_"An open mind is like a fortress with its gate unbarred and unguarded."_
- Librarian Isador Akios

But really, there are too many badass, epic ones to choose from, so I'll take a slightly different route.

_"Revenge is a dish best served with mayonnaise and those little cheesy things on sticks."_
- Osric the Loopy, ex-planetary governor of Corania.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

"Oomans are pink and soft, not tough and green like da Boyz. They'z all the same size too, so they'z always arguing about who's in charge, 'cos no way of telling 'cept fer badges an' ooniforms and fings. When one of them wants to lord it over the uvvers, 'e says "I'm very speshul so'z you gotta worship me", or "I know summink wot you lot don't know so yer better lissen good". Da funny fing is, arf of 'em believe it and da over arf don't, so 'e 'as to hit 'em all anyway or run fer it. Wot a lot of mukkin' about if yer asks me. An' while they'z all arguing wiv each other over who's da boss, da Orks can clobber da lot" -Ork boy view of humanity.



"The Orks are the pinnacle of creation. For them, the great struggle is won. They have evolved a society which knows no stress or angst. Who are we to judge them? We Eldar who have failed, or the Humans, on the road to ruin in their turn? And why? Because we sought answers to questions that an Ork wouldn't even bother to ask! We see a culture that is strong and despise it as crude." - Uthan the Perverse, an Eldar philosopher


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

"If there is one thing that haunts the Blood Angels the most is not the infamous black rage or red thirst... No, it is the dreaded brown rage after taco night. Those who befall it the next day are true to sympathize for no amount of toilet paper can clean up such a horrible mess." ~ Dante


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

"I am invincible!" 

-Necron Lord Tahek Voidbringer, upon receiving a resurrection orb.

"Of course you are." 

-Necron Cryptek Ankh, after secretly giving Tahek a fake resurrection orb. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> "I am invincible!"
> 
> -Necron Lord Tahek Voidbringer, upon receiving a resurrection orb.
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome one.

"Let my brothers practise their swordplay. They can finish off whoever is left." - Purgator Rocht Kavanar, Grey Knights Codex.


"I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die." - Chaplain Grimaldus, _Helsreach_.


Of course this new plan to awaken Malcharion had to be put down with tact.

With nuance.

With _subtlety_.

Vraal's claws slid from the sheathes on his gauntlets. They sparked and crackled, wreathed in killing lightning.

"Brothers!" he called joyously into the vox. 'Everyone in this room is going to die!" - Vraal, _Soul Hunter_.


"Souls for the Soul Eater!" Uzas screamed. "Skulls for the Skull Throne!"

"No one asked you." - Uzas and Cyrion, _Soul Hunter_.


"HA HA! Dese gits just made da classic blunder. Attackin' an ork who hadn't found 'im already. Now wez can stomp 'em fasta!" - Kaptin Bludflagg, DoW Retribution.


"Hey! Some local boyz are poking round. Oi, yous lot! You'z part of MY krew now. Any problems with dat, ya talk ta da complaints department. Dat's my gun by da way." - Kaptin Bludflagg, DoW Retribution..


"The Emperor.. protects."

"But having a loaded bolter never hurt either." - Proteus and Pythol, Ultramarines the Movie.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Agrifex (Mar 19, 2011)

_Orkses nevva lose. If we win, we win. If we die, we die fightin' so it don't count, and if we run, we can come back for anuvver go, see?_
-Orks


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Travellin' through space is boring. Well, boring unless da hulk yer on is full of dem gene-sneakers, or a base fer da Chaos lads wiv da spikes, or already has Boyz on it. Or if humie lootas come callin', that's always good fer a bit a sport. Or unless yer have a mutiny or two to pass da time, or unless strange fings start happenin', which dey usually do when yer out in da warp. One time we had some bloody great ugly fing come straight out of Weird Lugwort's 'ed! It butchered half da lads, that was pretty entertainin'. Come ter fink of it, space is a pretty good larf. And that's before yer find yerself a nice new world ta crush!

- Bigmaw, Ork Runtherd


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Basic training six months
Interplanetary shipping three weeks
Life expectancy
Fifteen Hours


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

"To the darkness I bring fire. To the ignorant I bring faith. Those who welcome these gifts may live, but I will visit naught but death and eternal damnation on those who refuse them." 
Chaplain Grimaldus, Hero of Helsreach.

"As our bodies are armoured with adamantium. our souls are protected with loyalty. As our bolters are charged with death for the Emperor's enemies, our thoughts are charged with wisdom. As our ranks advance, so does our devotion. for are we not space marines? Are we not the chosen of the Emperor, his loyal servants unto death?"
Chaplain Fergus Nils

"The galaxy is the Emperor's and anyone or anything who challenges that claim is an enemy who much be destroyed"
High Marshal Helbrecht at the Battle of Fire and Blood.

(all from the Black Templars codex)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

"Loyalty is it's own reward."
Lion El'Jonson, Savage Weapons.


----------

